# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Những bắt buộc cần thiết để dịch công chứng tiếng Hàn

## Trans24h

Không phải bất kỳ tài liệu nào tiếng nước ngoài đều có thể công chứng được, phải tùy thuộc vào điều kiện cụ thể thì mới có thể được công chứng theo đúng pháp luật – Điều kiện công chứng bản dịch tiếng Hàn Quốc. Những điều kiện này sẽ mới mẻ đối với những ai chưa biết hoặc đã biết rồi nhưng mà có những thay đổi mà bài viết sắp trình diễn tới đây.

*Điều kiện công chứng bản dịch tiếng hàn quốc*

Các trường hợp đáp ứng Điều kiện công chứng bản dịch tiếng Hàn Quốc



*Công chứng bản dịch được chia ra làm 2 nhóm như sau:*

Tài liệu gốc tiếng Việt: thì chỉ cần bản gốc này phải có chữ ký và con dấu sống hoặc bảo sao y chứng thực của phường/quận. tuy vậy, chữ ký và con dấu của người có thẩm quyền liên quan.

Ví dụ:

Giấy khai sinh thì phải được chủ tịch hoặc phó chủ tịch của phường nơi đối tượng cư trú địa phưong đó ký, còn ngược lại là đều không hiệu lực.

Các tài liệu như brochure, website, thư cá nhân…không thể công chứng được —> tuy vậy có thể xem thêm trường hợp Công chứng bản dịch tiếng Hàn Quốc không có bản gốc.

Tài liệu tiếng Hàn Quốc: vì Hàn Quốc và Việt Nam không có ký kết hiệp định nào về miễn hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự, vì vậy, được xử lý theo điều kiện thông thường là: Bản gốc tiếng Hàn Quốc phải được:

Làm đến khâu của Đại sứ quán / lãnh sự quán của Việt Nam tại Hàn Quốc: đây chính là điều lý tưởng nhất, lúc đó chỉ cần dịch thuật công chứng tiếng Hàn Quốc là xong

Trường chỉ làm đến khâu Đại sứ quán Hàn Quốc, thì khi về Việt Nam, phải trãi qua 2 khâu kết tiếp là chứng nhận lãnh sự Hàn Quốc tại Việt Nam, sau đó ra Sở ngoại vụ và cuối cùng là dich thuật công chứng tiếng Hàn Quốc.

Trường hợp không đủ 2 điều kiện trên: thì liên hệ Dịch Tiếng Hàn Quốc dịch thuật Trans24h, chúng tôi sẽ giúp bạn.

*Đặc điểm ngôn ngữ hàn quốc*

được coi là một trong bốn ngôn ngữ khó nhất thế giới bên cạnh tiếng Trung, Nhật và Ả-rập, tiếng Hàn gây khó khăn cho người học bởi các cấu trúc ngữ pháp đuôi câu và hệ thống kính ngữ phức tạp. Tuy nhiên, độ khó của một ngôn ngữ còn tùy thuộc vào sự tương đồng về mặt văn hóa với văn hóa bản ngữ của người học cùng nhiều yếu tố khác. Dưới đây chính là tổng quan các đặc trưng của tiếng Hàn người học cần biết trước khi theo học ngôn ngữ này.

*Tiếng Hàn là một ngôn ngữ biệt lập*



1 số ít nhà ngôn ngữ học cho rằng tiếng Hàn thuộc hệ ngữ Altai (Altaic), có mối quan hệ họ hàng với Một số ngôn ngữ như Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, Mông Cổ, Phần Lan, Hungary, Mãn (phương ngữ của Trung Quốc), nhưng giả thuyết này tới thời điểm này vẫn chưa được minh chứng cụ thể. Do vậy, tiếng Hàn vẫn được coi là ngôn ngữ biệt lập (isolate language), không có quan hệ với bất kỳ một ngôn ngữ nào khác hiện có trên Trái Đất và được đặt tên riêng là hệ ngữ Triều Tiên (Koreanic).

*Điều kiện về bản dịch*

Theo quy định thì bản dịch phải dịch đúng và phù hợp với bản gốc, gồm bản dịch tiếng Hàn Quốc (dịch tiếng Việt sang tiếng Hàn Quốc) và Bản dịch tiếng Việt Nam (Dịch tiếng Hàn Quốc sang tiếng Việt).

trong thực tiễn làm việc từ nhiều năm qua, chúng tôi chưa chứng bất kỳ trường hợp nào về sự kiện trên, nhưng về mặt pháp lý thì đó vẫn là điều bắt buộc.

*Điều kiện về bản photo của tài liệu gốc*

Cái này nếu giao các tiệm photo thì hầu như ok vì họ đã làm nhiều và họ biết phải làm sao, Tuy nhiên cũng cần xem kỹ, đặc biệt là những hồ nhiều trang thì rất có thể bị photo sót lúc đó sẽ phát triển 2 trường hợp:

Bản photo phải bổ sung trang thiếu thì mới công chứng bản dịch được

Hoặc rất có thể lọt qua khâu công chứng, mà rất có thể bị cơ quan tiếp nhận hồ sơ ở khâu tiếp theo phát hiện ra…thì lúc đó lại phải công chứng lại từ đầu

Lời khuyên: Trans24h làm hết cho bạn trong trường hợp bạn dùng dịch vụ dịch thuật của chúng tôi.

Chúng tôi hy vọng bài việt này đã bao hàm tất cả những gì bắt buộc phải nói và sau khi bạn đọc qua, bạn biết phải làm gì về Điều kiện công chứng bản dịch tiếng Hàn Quốc!

Chúc Bạn sức khỏe và bình an!

Giới thiệu về Công ty TNHH dịch thuật công chứng 24h:

✅ ⭐ ✔️ Cam kết giá rẻ nhất toàn quốc

⛳️ Địa chỉ: 52A Nguyễn Huy Tưởng, Thanh Xuân Trung, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội

? Email: info@dichthuatcongchung24h.com

☎️ Hotline: 0948944222

https://app.roll20.net/users/8139873...hung-tu-phap-t

https://www.crokes.com/trans24h/profile/

----------

